

Hacker News for Australia Launches - dawilster
http://www.aussiestartups.com/

======
boyter
If I recall correctly this was initially a blog which was going to interview
aussie startups, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3232161>

It never really went anywhere (and I did try to push for an interview). What
sort of guarantee do we have that this is going to have more investment in
your time?

~~~
dawilster
Soon after starting the blog I had the realization that I wasn't the best
writer and that I wanted to be a coder so I've decided to refocus my time on
something I care about more.

------
asanwal
I don't really think of HN today as being for any geography. Sure, it may have
a slightly Silicon Valley-centric feel but SV also is the epicenter for HN
type activity and YC is based there so perhaps only natural.

Genuine question - What does the "for Australia" achieve that HN today
doesn't?

~~~
toast76
I think in terms of "news" I don't think it achieves anything unless the news
is inherently local focused. i.e. our own raising of $500k wasn't huge news in
the US, but it was a big deal here in Aus.

A good example is the current top topic "co-working space opens in
Marrickville"...certainly wouldn't be of interested to anyone outside of NSW.

In my mind, anything that raises the profile of local events/news is a good
thing. I think I'd have preferred to see an actual localised version of HN
which rates "local" content higher than US content (perhaps).

~~~
yagibear
Even more general: Some way of tagging HN articles to identify their subject
(e.g. geography, programming language, etc) and then allowing readers to
express their interests and so rank articles according to personal interests
rather than just voting by the masses.

------
pan69
Why are the feeds in your RSS feed pointing your website and not the articles?
This is severely irritating.

Unsubscribing...

------
pan69
Being an Australian developer/business owner, I subscribe.

------
DistortedRhymes
Looks good, congrats!

